# Why am I so stupid?



## mojo124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Three months after I met my wife, She asked me to sign a paper saying her dad lives at my house. Her parents were going through a divorce, they are all welfare, and he would be given free housing IF he lives on his own and someone needs to say he is their tenant. 

My response was no. Her response was "I'll leave you, you are evil, you have to do it, you will lose nothing if you sign." Long story short, I was stupid. I told her sign it yourself and she forged my signature. Time passed, issue ended.

Two years later, we are married. They are still trying to get him free housing, the process takes awhile. Now they wants me to sign the same paper again, and confirm his residency. Again I don't want to do it, my wife threatens divorce and raises hell. Again, being stupid, I say you sign it. Then they want to talk to me over the phone, again, she wants divorce, she makes my life hell. AGAIN, being stupid as I am, I lie to them on the phone and say he ives at my house and I am his landlord. He gets his free house. 

Less than a month later, the same father comes to my house, and molests my dog. 
See the full story of that here: A very difficult situation - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Quite frankly, the father would never be around my dog again, that is abuse to the animal and I would've called animal services and had him fined at least, sorry, that's just me! And further, your wife sounds crazy to even suggest that is common!!! Or that you don't want your father-in-law to abuse your animal because you love your animal more? How does that even make sense? 

I'm confused about the story and the whole residency thing. If he got free housing 2 years ago by you signing something, why would anyone need to see anything related to him living in your house now?


----------



## mojo124 (Apr 27, 2011)

He got his free house just recently, the process started 2 years ago


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

give him your dog and your wife


----------



## pssa (Jan 3, 2012)

I stopped reading at, "My response was no. Her response was 'I'll leave you, you are evil, you have to do it, you will lose nothing if you sign.'"

So, why did you marry this woman?!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Your house, your rules.

In my house he would be banned from ever stepping on the property again. I would even talk to a lawyer about a formal restraining order, though it is probably not possible without some kind of evidence. Too late now for that.

I am having very unkind thoughts about what I'd like to do to him if he molested my dog.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Get a lawyer.

Have her prosecuted for signing your name.
Have him kicked off welfare.
Get a divorce.

Run as far away as possible.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Sick Sick Sick

If this is acceptable in your wife's family, what else do you not know about. Maybe you should just get rid of her and her family before you find out.


----------



## ren (Aug 1, 2011)

pssa said:


> I stopped reading at, "My response was no. Her response was 'I'll leave you, you are evil, you have to do it, you will lose nothing if you sign.'"
> 
> So, why did you marry this woman?!


You should read the rest, you missed the part where her dad raped his dog and everyone acted like it was no big deal. 
Regardless of why he married her he needs to unmarry her ASAP. There is something very deeply wrong with her and her family, fraud and bestiality are never acceptable.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

:corkysm60: :corkysm60:


----------



## mojo124 (Apr 27, 2011)

you guys say get divorced like its easy? is it easy?


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

mojo124 said:


> you guys say get divorced like its easy? is it easy?


Your wife seems to think so... she threatens you with it every time she doesn't get her way. Personally if my own wife ever held divorce in front of me as a threat, that would make it pretty damn easy for me to walk.

Do you have any kids? If not, I'd also stop having sex with her immediately. Once a baby pops out with your DNA you're totally up sh!t's creek pal.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

mojo124 said:


> you guys say get divorced like its easy? is it easy?


Much easier than living a lifetime of misery and regret with a bunch of low-life welfare collectors who have no problem with raping an innocent animal.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

For future reference you should have called the police. They will take the dog to a vet and do what amouts to a. Rape kit on the dog. You could also call a vet before hand and get it set up in advance.

If the vet finds evidence the police will run DNA tests and prosecute. 

How many hours days have passed since this happened? I think that evidence can be gathered for ba feww days after an animal rape. 

The issue here is not only the dog. Your fil probably assault any vulnerable living creature.e living creature... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd tell her that I'll sign divorce papers. What a nut.


----------



## KittyKat (May 11, 2008)

Mistys dad said:


> Get a lawyer.
> 
> Have her prosecuted for signing your name.
> Have him kicked off welfare.
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Dude, if she's threatening divorce, tell her to go live with her deadbeat father in his free housing that she forged your name so he could get it (you can't really turn him in since you lied on the phone), file divorce papers and tell her and him if they EVER! come near you or your dog again you will shoot to kill.

I'm sorry. But any pervert who would sexually abuse an animal is just f*cking sick! I would have cut his damn hands off that very night! How can you look at yourself or your dog w/o wanting to wring your wifes neck and cut her father's pecker off?
Grow a set! Move out if you have to. Things can be replaced. Get your dog and yourself as far away from these no good pieces of slime as you can.


----------



## mojo124 (Apr 27, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> For future reference you should have called the police. They will take the dog to a vet and do what amouts to a. Rape kit on the dog. You could also call a vet before hand and get it set up in advance.
> 
> If the vet finds evidence the police will run DNA tests and prosecute.
> 
> ...


This happened a month ago. I should have called the police or at the very least raised hell on his face, but I didn't for the sake of his other family members who are innocent and probably hurt. I know there was no rape. this man is very small and very old and sick. He was only alone with the dog for about 3 minutes. and the dog is a big, rambunctious puppy. Getting her to calm down and get leashed up takes more than three minutes.

now in my dark moments, I plan on setting up a scenario and give him a chance to do it again, catch him in the act, take a photo, beat him up, put him in jail. sweet (I'm not going to to do this. It's just a dream  )


----------



## Happy_in_love (Feb 4, 2012)

Just another point of view - 

I agree with the other posts on the commments about the father I would not allow him inside my yard either, I would not want anything to do with him, and I would keep him away from any animals & children!

The area where I differ is here - Look at your wife's reaction to when she realized he was alone with the dog & you saw the pics on the computer.( I hate him, I hate him,I hate him!).She stopped you from going outside & called him on his phone. Why - she knew what he was up to - and not only from the pics on the computer - to me she sound (and acts) like she knows - she was being raped/molested/abused by her father as well.

Think about it - this woman is not nuts.She is acting like a rape victim.At first she acts like she know what he is capable of and knows what he is up to. Then she pretends it never happened - talks it away.You said yourself your wife loves your dog - she is not like your father she is simply acting this way because she has not yet faced her own abuse by her father. She is talking it away pretending like its no big deal, pretending like it never happend - those are all acts of a person who was sexually abuse and have not come to terms with it yet. (Even though it might have happened years ago) She doesn't mean what she is saying about it being normal etc, hernot caring - she is trying to avoid the situation and talk it away since it brings back painful memories. 
I know - I was a rape victim(not by my father). 

Don't divorce your wife. Help her - she is in a lot of pain- I'm 99% sure she was sexually abused by her father. And keep that man away from your property, you wife, and any children or animals.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

mojo124 said:


> This happened a month ago. I should have called the police or at the very least raised hell on his face, but I didn't for the sake of his other family members who are innocent and probably hurt. *I know there was no rape.* this man is very small and very old and sick. He was only alone with the dog for about 3 minutes. and the dog is a big, rambunctious puppy. Getting her to calm down and get leashed up takes more than three minutes.
> 
> now in my dark moments, I plan on setting up a scenario and give him a chance to do it again, catch him in the act, take a photo, beat him up, put him in jail. sweet (I'm not going to to do this. It's just a dream  )


I'm confused again then.... What was he doing with the dog if he didn't rape the dog?


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Cherry said:


> I'm confused again then.... What was he doing with the dog if he didn't rape the dog?


Me too.:scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## wpr209 (Feb 8, 2012)

I tend to agree with Happy_in_love, you're wife knows what he did. She is a victim, consult with a professional on how to help your wife.

More than likely that you and your wife need that man out of both of your lives forever. Get on a path where he is gone for good.

Do you have kids? If not, don't have any before you both get past this! Don't bring children into this situation, it is awful!!!


----------



## wizer (Feb 8, 2012)

It's the dogs word against his, and I don't think they're going to believe a couple of barks. Make sure you prepare for the dog's day in court by teaching "sit-stay". What actions did you take after the dog rape? Was semen collected by a rape support unit? 

Has the dog been in counseling?

If not, you could be accused of not caring properly for the dog given the trauma it has been through. 

These things matter.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Cherry said:


> I'm confused again then.... What was he doing with the dog if he didn't rape the dog?


I think the op means that his wife stopped her father before he was able to carry out his planned act.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stir Crazy (Feb 10, 2012)

What your wife, her father and you are doing is deliberately deceiving taxpayers by fraudulently signing papers stating a different situation than the truth. I believe YOU could end up in trouble with the law for that, as could your father in law. 

Forget about the obvious which is you need to get far away from your wife and her father, have you considered that you could be in legal trouble too for your willing participation with their scheme? Maybe I read the original post wrong but it deserves to be asked. I hope for your sake you don't get into trouble, you seem like a nice person who is having that niceness taken advantage of by bad people.


----------



## mojo124 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy_in_love said:


> Don't divorce your wife. Help her - she is in a lot of pain- I'm 99% sure she was sexually abused by her father. And keep that man away from your property, you wife, and any children or animals.


But she goes to him. Other members of the family call and invite her, and she goes to his house


----------



## mojo124 (Apr 27, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> For future reference you should have called the police. They will take the dog to a vet and do what amouts to a. Rape kit on the dog. You could also call a vet before hand and get it set up in advance.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know. I beat myself up with that everyday


----------

